# Verwendung von POP3 lokal und SMTP extern



## redi78 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe ISPconfig 2 auf einem Ubuntu 6.06 Server laufen und ein kleines Problem mit dem Mailversand. Da Chello in Österreich dynamische IPs vergibt funktioniert zwar der E-Mail Empfang tadellos allerdings gehen doch einige E-Mails erst gar nicht raus, da sie von SORBS nutzenden Mailserver abgelehnt werden.

Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht ich verwende nur den Eigenen POP3 Server und benutze zb. den Postausgangsserver von GMX. Wie und was genau muss ich denn machen damit dies Funktioniert. 

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

lg redi78


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Du musst Postfix konfigurieren wie im Folgenden Howto beschrieben:

http://www.howtoforge.com/postfix_relaying_through_another_mailserver


----------



## redi78 (4. Juli 2008)

Hey, genau das benötige ich. Super herzlichen Dank Till.

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

das HowTo hat nicht ganz funktioniert. Habe alles genauso gemacht wie vorgeschlagen. Erhalte folgendes Mail zurück:

This is the mail system at host mail.goldbergmusikanten.at.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<rene.diem@noem.at>: host mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20] said: 550 5.7.0 Sender
    address does not belong to logged in user {mp012} (in reply to MAIL FROM



mail.log:
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/tlsmgr[11284]: warning: request to update table btree:/var/spool/postfix/smtpd_scache in non-postfix directory /var/spool/postfix
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/tlsmgr[11284]: warning: redirecting the request to postfix-owned data_directory /var/lib/postfix
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/tlsmgr[11284]: warning: request to update table btree:/var/spool/postfix/smtp_scache in non-postfix directory /var/spool/postfix
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/tlsmgr[11284]: warning: redirecting the request to postfix-owned data_directory /var/lib/postfix
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11282]: connect from chello062178246121.4.15.vie.surfer.at[62.178.246.121]
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11282]: 6BB93322919: client=chello062178246121.4.15.vie.surfer.at[62.178.246.121], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=web36_itmap24_diem
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/cleanup[11287]: 6BB93322919: message-id=<486E5BCC.2050000@itmap24.com>
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/qmgr[11262]: 6BB93322919: from=<diem@itmap24.com>, size=4684, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11282]: disconnect from chello062178246121.4.15.vie.surfer.at[62.178.246.121]
Jul  4 19:20:28 Server1 postfix/smtp[11288]: certificate verification failed for mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]:25: untrusted issuer /C=ZA/ST=Western Cape/L=Cape Town/O=Thawte Consulting cc/OU=Certification Services Division/CN=Thawte Premium Server CA/emailAddress=premium-server@thawte.com
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/smtp[11288]: 6BB93322919: to=<rene.diem@noem.at>, relay=mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]:25, delay=0.84, delays=0.04/0.05/0.65/0.1, dsn=5.7.0, status=bounced (host mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20] said: 550 5.7.0 Sender address does not belong to logged in user {mp012} (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/cleanup[11287]: 5247D32292A: message-id=<20080704172029.5247D32292A@mail.goldbergmusikanten.at>
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/bounce[11289]: 6BB93322919: sender non-delivery notification: 5247D32292A
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/qmgr[11262]: 5247D32292A: from=<>, size=6785, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/qmgr[11262]: 6BB93322919: removed
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/pickup[11263]: 834F932292D: uid=10042 from=<web36_itmap24_diem>
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/cleanup[11287]: 834F932292D: message-id=<20080704172029.834F932292D@mail.goldbergmusikanten.at>
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/qmgr[11262]: 834F932292D: from=<web36_itmap24_diem@mail.goldbergmusikanten.at>, size=439, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/local[11307]: 834F932292D: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.32, delays=0.09/0.02/0/0.21, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jul  4 19:20:29 Server1 postfix/qmgr[11262]: 834F932292D: removed
Jul  4 19:20:35 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11282]: connect from unknown[80.234.27.136]
Jul  4 19:20:35 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11318]: connect from unknown[80.234.27.136]
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/cleanup[11287]: 15599322919: message-id=<20080704172037.15599322919@mail.goldbergmusikanten.at>
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/qmgr[11262]: 15599322919: from=<double-bounce@mail.goldbergmusikanten.at>, size=301, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11318]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[80.234.27.136]: 554 5.7.1 <postmaster@blasmusikforum.com>: Relay access denied; from=<ke.ulfig@superschool.de> to=<postmaster@blasmusikforum.com> proto=SMTP helo=<victorialight.com>
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/smtp[11288]: certificate verification failed for mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.21]:25: untrusted issuer /C=ZA/ST=Western Cape/L=Cape Town/O=Thawte Consulting cc/OU=Certification Services Division/CN=Thawte Premium Server CA/emailAddress=premium-server@thawte.com
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11318]: lost connection after RCPT from unknown[80.234.27.136]
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/smtpd[11318]: disconnect from unknown[80.234.27.136]
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/smtp[11288]: 15599322919: to=<ke.ulfig@superschool.de>, relay=mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.21]:25, delay=0.54, delays=0.02/0/0.43/0.09, dsn=5.7.0, status=undeliverable (host mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.21] said: 550 5.7.0 Sender address does not belong to logged in user {mp045} (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
Jul  4 19:20:37 Server1 postfix/qmgr[11262]: 15599322919: removed

    command)


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Das Howto hat schon funktioniert. Nur scheint GMX das versenden für nich GMX Absenderadressen nicht zuzulassen. Ich würde einfach mal einen anderen Email Provider versuchen.


----------



## redi78 (4. Juli 2008)

Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee welcher Provider dies zulässt? Gmail eventuell?


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Gmail Konto anmelden kostet ja nichts, würde ich einfach mal versuchen. Normalerweise bietet aber doch jeder DSL Provider kostenlos ein Email Postfach für seine Kunden an? Dann nimm doch dieses Postfach als smtp gateway.


----------

